# Nortriptyline experiences?



## openwater (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi, this is my first post on the site (new member) but I guess I have to start somewhere. So... I've just started a course of Nortriptyline (20mg nocte) as a last ditch attempt by my gastroenterologist to try and manage my horrendous IBS symptoms. I was just wondering if anyone could advise on their experiences with this drug. This is my 4th day on it and am feeling a bit better but the onset over the past 3 days left me really weirdo'd out - and sleeping for 14 hours at a time. Can anyone relate to this?

Any and all comments appreciated


----------

